# Did you negotiate your salary when offered a job in Dubai?



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

Did you guys negotiate your salary when offered a job in Dubai? If so, how much more did you ask for, in terms of percentage of base salary?


----------



## canesfan4life (Jun 10, 2009)

I hope someone responds to your question. I am in the final stages of the recruitment process and await the official offer letter. Any feedback on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tonettesky (Jul 3, 2009)

*negotiating salary in dubai*



Sean2008 said:


> Did you guys negotiate your salary when offered a job in Dubai? If so, how much more did you ask for, in terms of percentage of base salary?


negotiating salaries in dubai depend on your profession and job level. for instance, if you are a professional, with years of experience to back you up, you can negotiate your salaries before you sign your job offer. the standard in dubai is 60-30-10, 60 representing your basic salary, 30 representing your house rent allowance and 10 representing your transportation allowance. these are the basic components of salaries in dubai. other companies offer other types of allowances, but you should remember that the basic should at least be 60% of your gross package. xxxxxxxxxxxxx company when you decide to leave.

xxxx unskilled worker ka, or not a professional, like, store assistants, f&b crew, etc., there is no point in negotiating the salary. xxxxxx offer, xxxxxxxxxxxxx because there are lots of other workers who are dying to get a job offer in dubai. once you start asking and demanding, the company will probably not give the offer anymore. xxxxxxxxxxxx employees. hope my answer helps.


----------



## LaFolie (May 31, 2009)

tonettesky said:


> negotiating salaries in dubai depend on your profession and job level. for instance, if you are a professional, with years of experience to back you up, you can negotiate your salaries before you sign your job offer. the standard in dubai is 60-30-10, 60 representing your basic salary, 30 representing your house rent allowance and 10 representing your transportation allowance. these are the basic components of salaries in dubai. other companies offer other types of allowances, but you should remember that the basic should at least be 60% of your gross package.
> <snip>
> 
> hope my answer helps.


It was really helpful, thanks. Especially the last bit.


----------



## LaFolie (May 31, 2009)

Seriously, though, good info. Thanks for posting.


----------



## DLNW (Jun 17, 2009)

Sean2008 said:


> Did you guys negotiate your salary when offered a job in Dubai? If so, how much more did you ask for, in terms of percentage of base salary?


Your salary should be based on industry norms. Are you earning in dollars or in Dhs in Dubai? If in Dhs - Most companies will use a cost of living formula (HR stuff) to convert your current earnings to a Dhs equivalent - this doesnt mean that you just use the excahange rate. in fact you cant compare your current earnings to your package in Dubai (especially if you earn in sterling or dollar). Ask your HR team to provide you with the breakdown of the company/industry norms, some companies have stated entry and ceiling levels by job, by level, by expat country of origin


----------



## klaus3974 (Dec 8, 2008)

DLNW said:


> Your salary should be based on industry norms. Are you earning in dollars or in Dhs in Dubai? If in Dhs - Most companies will use a cost of living formula (HR stuff) to convert your current earnings to a Dhs equivalent - this doesnt mean that you just use the excahange rate. in fact you cant compare your current earnings to your package in Dubai (especially if you earn in sterling or dollar). Ask your HR team to provide you with the breakdown of the company/industry norms, some companies have stated entry and ceiling levels by job, by level, by expat country of origin


I do not agree with most of the people here. There is no basic formula. In my case, I am paid 50% salary, 50% allowances. My salary was not estimated based on my previous job as I got a 300% increase in my salary when I moved here. When they made me the offer I told them I needed more for family reasons and got a 10% more over the whole package.

So... it depends on industry, market situation, and your background and outside options. 

In short: NEGOTIATE.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

It depends on how much they want you and how specialised your field is. We weren't prepared to move here unless we were significantly better off. We were quite happy where we were. So basically we wouldn't come unless hubby got the same salary (before tax!), plus full cost of housing, plus car allowance, school fees and return flights. Then again, this was when things were booming so we could afford to be a bit more demanding.


----------



## DLNW (Jun 17, 2009)

klaus3974 said:


> I do not agree with most of the people here. There is no basic formula. In my case, I am paid 50% salary, 50% allowances. My salary was not estimated based on my previous job as I got a 300% increase in my salary when I moved here. When they made me the offer I told them I needed more for family reasons and got a 10% more over the whole package.
> 
> So... it depends on industry, market situation, and your background and outside options.
> 
> In short: NEGOTIATE.


This debate could go on forever! Of course negotiate.......... I think the point is that you need a point of reference and that is based on the industry norms. Your HR dept would never negotiate 'willy nilly' so that you land up with a host of people doing the same job producing similar output all at completely different costs to company. Many employers will just walk away currently when unrealistic negotiations are entered into.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

For some odd reason i have seen and heard about appointment letters with salary reaching decimals (2 significant no.) as well... eg. DH 16797.91 

It is the HR as well as Accounting policy that the salary is converted in to Dirhams from what ever the currency the parent company is using. 

Accept the offer as it is or leave .... no negotiation... system generated figures...
Sounds wiered but they cannot change it...

but the extra allowance can be given to you apart from the figure in some other forms...eg. vouchers... redemtion of receipt you spend... furniture...

something like that but the figure will not be changed on appointment letter


----------



## DLNW (Jun 17, 2009)

nm62 said:


> For some odd reason i have seen and heard about appointment letters with salary reaching decimals (2 significant no.) as well... eg. DH 16797.91
> 
> It is the HR as well as Accounting policy that the salary is converted in to Dirhams from what ever the currency the parent company is using.
> 
> ...


Yup - thats usually when an expat is on assignment with a big company (a different formula is used) the banks use the system a lot when they send people on attachments to countries for 2/3 years and then repatriate them home at the end of the contract to another job in the same bank.


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

I thought the rule of thumb was to ask for 10-15% more than what they initially offer us. I got my first job in Dubai through a recruiter and they did the negotiation on my behalf.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Recruitment Agencies get a heavy commission based on your Salary (Appointment letter) which is almost 3 times your basic pay or a percentage of your pay. 

But do let us know when you get the letter that if your are able to push them for more.
I am quite sure they will not increase the base... they may increase others.


----------

